# Parachord Bracelets/fobs...



## GAX (Dec 27, 2008)

For relaxation, I make paracord bacelets and key/knife fobs/lanyards. I was just wondering how many people would be interested in these. I am in the process of ordering different colored paracord. In the next few weeks, I will be giving a few of these away, in a contest. Please, let me know if you would be interested. These are considered survival bracelets/fobs. They are 550# test as a whole, or 40#/ each inner strand x7. They can be used for shelter building, fishing, bow-string making, ect, in a survival situation. I will be posting more pics of different color variations. I can make 1-3 color bracelets/fobs/lanyards, and I am working on flashlight-belt holsters, and bow wrist slings.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 28, 2008)

Thats neat , it would look neat on the end of one of my neck knives . SCOTT


----------



## GAX (Dec 28, 2008)

Razor Blade said:


> Thats neat , it would look neat on the end of a neck knife . SCOTT



10-4 Scott, Thanks. The last pic, top knife, is a CRKT Dogfish neck-knife, total 5" knife. The fob gives me a little more length to grab, when grabbing for it- under my shirt.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice indeed. I am interested in your give-a-way.

I especially like the two-tone gray one but hey are all very nice. Good work!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 28, 2008)

Good idea.  I have some para cord worked around a river cane walking stick to form a handle.  I epoxied a small eye bolt in the end so that I could make a snake loop if I needed it.  Neat looking stuff.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 28, 2008)

*Para-Cord lanyards*

I would be interested in buying some of your lanyards;would like to see one  Pm me


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Dec 28, 2008)

do you take the inside threads out?


----------



## GAX (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. Like I said. I will be giving a few of these away in 2-3 weeks. I need to order some more colors first. 




sharpeblades said:


> I would be interested in buying some of your lanyards;would like to see one  Pm me



PM sent



sawyerrt10 said:


> do you take the inside threads out?



These are made with a "cobra knot". I leave the threads inside, it seems to make a better/uniform pattern that way.


----------



## contender* (Dec 28, 2008)

These are something I played with while sitting around waiting to be able to walk again. It's sorta neat at the things you can make with them.


----------



## postal guy (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice work. I am interested in seeing what you will be selling. Thanks.


----------



## BookHound (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a fan.  A buddy's kid made my keychain fob for me.  Been carrying it for a few years.







Mark


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2008)

DUDE!
 I have a duck "tote" lanyard made out of that stuff that's awesome. I'd love to get another one made that had a dozen loops on it for squirrels. I'll dig out my duck hunting stuff , take a pic, and see if it's something you'd like to try.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Dec 29, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> These are made with a "cobra knot". I leave the threads inside, it seems to make a better/uniform pattern that way.



Just wondering, I have been making them myself for years, but I take the threads out, makes them smaller. I will try and post a picture later.  I started making these on deployments.  Nothing else to do over there.  Prior to my last deployment in 2005, I made one for several members of my family and close friends, They wore them everyday till I got home.  I still wear mine, four years and counting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2008)

Very interestin`. I like the gray-green color too. Ever do any in green-brown? We might need to talk, you and me...


----------



## marknga (Dec 29, 2008)

Very neat. I tried my hand at it last year but am all thumbs.
I would be very interested.

Mark


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Dec 29, 2008)

*as promised*

here is a picture od green and desert tan


----------



## DYI hunting (Dec 29, 2008)

I like them, always hated having to de-lace them to use the paracord for stuff, but they can be invaluable in some situations.

I would be interested in a contest.


----------



## GAX (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice sayerrt10! I'll try some with the guts out...

Thanks for the interest fellas.
Like I said. I want to give a few away, in a simple contest in the next few weeks. Let me get some more colors, and my ducks in a row, and If anyone is interested in buying some,once I get it all straight, I'll be more than happy to make them for you.
Thanks again, Grant


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't read your whole post at first about the whole survival thing.  I just don't go anywhere without 550 cord and duck tape )In all vehicles and hunting bags, tackleboxes, you name it its there.  Not to mention I use 550 cord for all my bootlaces.  Never leave home without it!  Great work BTW.  Where do you get your cord?  looking for some burgandy and some more black.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2009)

here's my duck tote, Grant. I put 2 12" rulers under it so you could see length. As you can see, the totes are looped but if you have some small metal rings that would work even better. You think you could put one together with a dozen loops?:


----------



## GAX (Jan 1, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> here's my duck tote, Grant. I put 2 12" rulers under it so you could see length. As you can see, the totes are looped but if you have some small metal rings that would work even better. You think you could put one together with a dozen loops?:



Pm sent.


----------



## exopo (Apr 25, 2011)

GAX please pm me also i like the idea of a squirrel hauler


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 25, 2011)

I leave the strands in for everything I make.  The reason being if you are using or having them for the "survival" aspect then you want all of the inner strands for lashing, fishing line, etc.


----------

